# Rocky Mountain Growler 2017 (27,5")



## robbi_n (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal nach nunmehr 6 monaten Nutzung einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem Growler geben.

Am 11. August habe ich eines der allerersten Growler noch vor der Eurobike bekommen. Ich habe schon lange vorher mit diversen Reifengrössen rumexperimentiert. Ich habe ein Blizzard Fatbike und ich hatte die Plusgrösse in meinem Instinct ausprobiert. In Erwartungshaltung für ein Pipeline habe ich das im Instinct nicht weiter verfolgt und wollte ein Bike für den Winter welches eine simple Aufgabe zu erfüllen hatte: Es sollte kein Hightech Bolide sein der dennoch was abkann und bei dem es nicht schlimm ist wenns mal Kratzer gibt oder Salz vom Streuen.

Als ich in den ersten Exemplaren des neuen Kataloges das Growler sah war sofort klar , das brauch ich.
Gesgat getan, ich hatte Glück und bekam eines. Preise waren noch nicht so wirklich bekannt, aber manchmal muss man einfach Emotionale Entscheidungen treffen.









Ich bekam das Topmodell, die Ausstattung war nüchtern , eher Entäuschend. Aber was solls, es hatte dicke Reifen, eine Yari und eine 1x11 Schaltung mit akzeptabler Übersetzung. Darauf kam es mir an.

Noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich die starre Sattelstütze gegen eine Reverb Stealth getauscht, und auch die Serienbremsen sind direkt gegen eine Guide RSC getauscht worden, hier wollte ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Zusätzlich musste ein Kettenstrebenschutz montiert werden.

Das fertig aufgebaute Rad













Die erste Ausfahrt war dann wirklich erstaunlich. Das Rad fuhr klasse, rollte gut, kletterte sensationell und bergab konnte man ganz gut laufen lassen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Plusgrössen deckten sich mit den Fahrleistungen des Growler. Angenehm überrascht war ich von der Sram 1x11 GX Schaltgruppe, diese verrichtete tadelos seinen Dienst.





Eins in M, und meins ( rechts ) in L





Was für mich ein weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt ist und weshalb ich mich auch für ein solches Rad entschieden hatte : Wir sind regelmässig mit Kindern und Hänger unterwegs, hier kann ich den zusätzlichen Grip und den Komfort der plusbereifung gut gebrauchen.





Zum Rennen am Ochsenkopf der Enduro One Serie hatte ich dann das Rad als Ersatz dabei falls mein Instinct die Grätsche machen sollte. Kurz vorher habe ich noch Maxxis Ikon montiert.





Das Instinct hielt aber mein Schulterblatt brach leider entzwei was mir eine kleine Zwangspause einbrachte.

Nach einem 2wöchigen Genesungsaufenthalt in Spanien ( Bilder hiervon behalte ich mal bei mir ) stand aber schon das nächste Rennen in Bad Endbach an, hier bin ich das Training Samstags vorsichtig mit dem Instinct gefahren, jedoch habe ich mich für den Renntag für das Growler entschieden da ich keinen weiteren Sturz riskieren wollte. In der Nacht schnell noch Schwalbe Reifen montiert da ich die kurz zuvor montierten Maxxis für nicht ausreichend erachtet hatte.









Das Growler ist natürlich definitiv langsamer aber ich habe mich auf dem Hardtail bedeutend sicherer gefühlt. Viele haben mich belächelt weil ich mit dem Hardtail da rumgeeiert bin, andere haben mir ihren höchsten Respekt ausgesprochen. Mir hat es auf jeden fall Spass gemacht und ich habe mich sicherer gefühlt als auf dem Instinct. Die Bedingungen waren sehr trocken und es galt tiefen Staub zu durchfahren, das war für mich die richtige Entscheidung.





Nach dem Rennen





Ein Umbau auf Tubeless folgten und ein Next Carbon Lenker habe ich noch verbaut. Beides hat das Bike noch agiler gemacht
Weitere schöne Touren auf meinen Hometrails haben mir gezeigt das es einfach Spass macht mit diesem Bike.

Im Herbst auf den mit Blättern zugedeckten Trails macht es tierisch Laune mit dem zusätzlichen Extragrip.









Bei den aktuellen Bedingungen freut man sich richtig wenn man raus in den Schnee zum Spielen kann.

















Luftdruck hat sich jetzt so bei 1,1 vorne und 1,2 hinten eingependelt. Evtl mach ich dann noch gröbere Maxxis drauf , mittlerweile gibts da gutes.

Für mich der gerne Hardtail fährt und viel auf einfachen bis mittelschweren Trails fährt ist dieses Rad klasse. Man lernt eine viel ordentlichere Linie zu fahren und hat dennoch ne ordentliche Portion Dämpfung dabei. Ich fahre auch ein Nicolai Hardtail mit 160mm Pike, das ist ein wenig aggresiver, auch ein bisschen schneller zumindest solange es trocken ist, aber bei weitem nicht so komfortabel
Kein Stress mit komplizierten Lagerungen oder Dämpfern die gewartet werden müssen. Putzen, Kette ölen wegstellen.

Beim einfachen Fahren mit Kids und Hänger ist es einfach angenehm wie gemütlich die Reifen über groben Schotter fahren.

Der Grip beim Bergauffahren ist deutlich besser als mit meinen normalen Bikes, das Growler klettert extrem gut.

Ob man so ein Rad unbedingt braucht kann man eigentlich nicht pauschal beantworten. Aber es ist schön eines zu haben.


Grüsse

Robbi


----------



## rmaurer (24. Mai 2017)

wow super Bericht!

... aber 1900€ für ein Hardtail und nichtmal eine absenkbare Stütze ist dabei? Sind die wo angrennt bei Rocky Mountain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (24. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> wow super Bericht!
> 
> ... aber 1900€ für ein Hardtail und nichtmal eine absenkbare Stütze ist dabei? Sind die wo angrennt bei Rocky Mountain?




Das Rockys immer etwas teurer sind ist wohl eh klar.
Als Plusbike gibt/gab es jedoch nichts vergleichbares, mittlerweile wohl vielleicht. Aber 1fach gab es damals nichts.

Mittlerweile habe ich den Schwalbeschrott ( Sorry aber die taugen nichts, gab aber nix anderes ) gegen Maxxis ersetzt und ne 160er Pike reingemacht, jetzt kann man es als richtiges Spassgerät ansehen.


----------



## rmaurer (24. Mai 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Als Plusbike gibt/gab es jedoch nichts vergleichbares, mittlerweile wohl vielleicht. Aber 1fach gab es damals nichts.



du meinst im Herbst 2016?

Orbea Loki
Norco Torrent
Merida Big Trail
GT Pantera
Ghost Roket
Cannondale East of the Beast
Specialized Fuse
Marin Pine Mountain
uvw.

bzgl. der Preise bei Rocky Mountain:
Das Slayer 730 MSL kostet 4600€ und kommt mit einer bleischweren Sram NX 11-42 Kassette, billigen Alex Laufrädern und Sram Guide R Bremsen - sorry aber das ist doch echt eine Frechheit bei dem Preis, da wundert sich noch einer warum immer mehr Leute bei Canyon und YT kaufen!


----------



## robbi_n (24. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> du meinst im Herbst 2016?
> 
> Orbea Loki
> Norco Torrent
> ...




Kann ja jeder kaufen wozu er sich berufen fühlt.
Aber prinzipiell hast du da sicher recht, wird sich aber weder durch mich noch dich ändern lassen , verkaufen tun sie sich dennoch enorm gut.

Ein Trek oder ein Spezialized ist auch kein Schnäppchen

Und die von dir genannten waren im Sommer letzten jahres sicher nicht verfügbar, jetzt/ bzw über den Winter sieht das wohl anders aus.


Edit , dazu muss ich ergänzen das das Growler auch erst deit diesem Jahr verfügbar ist. Ich hatte halt ein frühes.


----------

